# Bead question?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Do any of you guys run beads with no spawn with any success? I'm fairly new and I've always used spawn but I don't have any at the moment what are your thoughts?


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Using a bead or two tied just above your hook can and will work. Some guys will tip the hook with waxie if they don't have spawn. I've seen guys catch fish with a crawler hooked behind beads too.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I've had luck just running beads. Nothing yet in the clinton, but I've had a couple drops that weren't bottom.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I've had luck just running beads. Nothing yet in the clinton, but I've had a couple drops that weren't bottom.


I've both hooked up and landed steelhead on beads. I can say however, I have a really hard time using them if I have spawn on hand!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> I've both hooked up and landed steelhead on beads. I can say however, I have a really hard time using them if I have spawn on hand!


I fell ya. Beads work, just like a single egg pattern works. The good thing with beads is they sink unlike yarn that doesn't sink well, this makes beads ideal for float fishing. Now I've haven't done well with them because I rarely fish with them but have many friends that swear by them. I do have a nice collection going tho, it's a good option.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nighttime said:


> I fell ya. Beads work, just like a single egg pattern works. The good thing with beads is they sink unlike yarn that doesn't sink well, this makes beads ideal for float fishing. Now I've haven't done well with them because I rarely fish with them but have many friends that swear by them. I do have a nice collection going tho, it's a good option.


I'm in the same boat with the nice collection, and friends who would use them over spawn. It's hard to put the spawn to rest!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have had days were beads easily put produced spawn, and days spawn out produced beads. If I am running beads I do not have spawn on the hook. A single 8mm or 10mm bead works very well at times. I always carry both beads and spawn.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you use just one bead abs one hook or 2 beads and 2 hooks and how do you rig them under a float


----------

